# Gyroidite question



## jenikinz (Jul 15, 2019)

Is it better to keep them and let the game pay you for what is left after you complete everything, or do you get the same if you sell them on your own?


----------



## Phawnix (Jul 15, 2019)

You will still have the extra ones in your inventory after the event. If you're done crafting everything feel free to sell them.


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 15, 2019)

Phawnix said:


> You will still have the extra ones in your inventory after the event. If you're done crafting everything feel free to sell them.



Ok, I wasn't sure if you get more for them by keeping them or not. I will sell them since I can't do anything else with them now anyway.


----------



## joelmm (Jul 19, 2019)

I duplicate items and I give them to Gulliver


----------

